# Anyone have experience with Tone Emporium Pickups?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Canadian company, based in Ontario. Looking to replace the active SDs on my PRS.

http://www.toneemporium.com/

Looking at these specific pickups: https://www.toneemporium.com/product-page/te-20-custom-59-pro-paf-blem-b-stock-set-nickel


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Based out of Ottawa, they used to be active but appear to have been selling off stock for the past few years.
General consensus back when I looked into them is that the same company that supplies GFS supplies them.
That said, there's nothing wrong with GFS pickups. I still have a guitar with their Crunchy Pats and I'd put 'em up against JBs any day.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m a big fan of these pickups and not even just for the price. They sound great. 
I made my dad a guitar that has the pafs and they are his favourite pickup he has used. 
That being said it looks like they have moved from braided wire to 4 wire which I don’t like.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried a set of these in a Tele. The construction looked good, better than the MIM stock pickups but I wasn't expecting miracles for 30 bucks. Probably disliked them more than any other pickup I have ever had, gave them to a friend for his birthday so I could continue to sound better than him.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I tried a set of these in a Tele. The construction looked good, better than the MIM stock pickups but I wasn't expecting miracles for 30 bucks. Probably disliked them more than any other pickup I have ever had, gave them to a friend for his birthday so I could continue to sound better than him.


I have a set of these in my tele and it sounds great. Wonder if it’s a case of consistency perhaps with them? Or different model tele pickups. Or tastes.

Edit: now I have to get new ones to see what im missing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly. Being Chinese(?) made they could be great or they could be a dumpster fire inside of a Walmart


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The owner was great to deal with but I was very underwhelmed by the tone of a set of “65” Strat pickups. I was also disappointed to learn that they’re made in China & repackaged here vs. supporting a local winder.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Great feedback. Yeah, I think he's getting out of the business as only some B-stock is left.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok, which one of you bastards bought the last of set? Went to order and poof, all sold out lol.


----------

